# DTG printing on teflon coated garment?



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

white aprons from sanmar, 100% cotton, teflon coated. Thoughts on printing this?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, Teflon is made to prevent things from sticking to it. Typically not a good thing. Is this going to be washed?

If you can get a sample, try to pre-press it for 20 seconds. You "might" be able to burn off the Teflon coating if it is applied after the garment is made. If the Teflon is applied to the threads and then sewn together to make the apron, then you will find it to be much harder for it to survive the wash test. You can also try using one of the poly pretreat fluids to increase the washability.

If you get poor wash tests after pre-pressing, then you might want to look at using a print-cut vinyl material that has stronger adhesive to stick to the Teflon. Good luck with the testing.

Mark


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

i pretreated with the light pre-treat from www.dtginks.com and printed 2 passes. i then did normal heat cure and then coated with clearjet gloss with 3 coats. hopefully this holds up. we will see.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Interesting use of the clear coat. Did you pre-press the garment? Let us know how it turns out after the wash.

Crossing fingers for you.

Mark


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

binki said:


> i pretreated with the light pre-treat from www.dtginks.com and printed 2 passes. i then did normal heat cure and then coated with clearjet gloss with 3 coats. hopefully this holds up. we will see.


 I believe you mean the poly pretreat or what we call SP , correct?
I would also curious as to how it holds up in the wash.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

binki said:


> white aprons from sanmar, 100% cotton, teflon coated. Thoughts on printing this?




If it a true teflon fabric coating then chances are, even with a pretreat, the waterbased inks used for direct to garment printing will not hold up in the wash.

Definitely be interested in your results.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Well the print came as if we had done a poly shirt. It is an apron so washing will be far less than a shirt. We will do a wash test and report back but....

we just had someone come in and order 100 dtg printed shirts and we have another in the hopper. holy cow dtg is heating back up. 

I have another dtg story to post separate. It will be in the dtg brand forum since it is specific to that. 

Dan, yes, it is your SP Special pretreat.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

www55yacom said:


> I believe you mean the poly pretreat or what we call SP , correct?


[media]https://dtginks.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/DTGInks.com__EXA_4baa795183a10.png[/media]


----------

